# [SOLVED] New RAM, computer won't boot



## jewhoo

Hi there, 

I bought a RAM upgarde for my acer aspire 5315, 2x1GB Crucial 200pin DDR2 SODIMM PC2-5300, and the computer won't boot after installation.

It fires up to the boot screen so I tap f2 and can see that the memory is recognised.

The next stage is that the computer jumps to the Windows Error Recovery screen. Selecting Launch startup repair does nothing at all, the counter just resets.

I did check compatibility before buying.

I put the old RAM back in and the same happens. 

I have managed to start up on the old RAM in safe mode, but it won't then restart in normal mode.

Any ideas? All help much appreciated!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Remove all the RAM and clear the CMOS. Install one stick of the new RAM and see how it goes.


----------



## jewhoo

Tyree said:


> clear the CMOS.


Great, thanks. How do I do this bit?

I have reset to defaults in BIOS, this gets me past the error recovery screen and windows starts to load up...straight into the blue screen.

The error message is that a driver has overrun a stack-based buffer, could allow a malicious user to gain control etc etc


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Clear CMOS- UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU-push the case power button a few times remove the case side-remove the CMOS battery (shiny silver and about the size of a quarter) from the Mobo for about 5 minutes.


----------



## jewhoo

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

OK, I _think_ that's worked!

The connector for the battery was broken so I've done a little spot of soldering, it's now booted up. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Glad you worked it out.


----------



## jewhoo

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Problems again! The dodgy soldering came undone (I didn't have a soldering iron so improvised with a screwdriver and torch-lighter). 

I got myself a soldering iron and it was all fine. I then installed a bunch of updates and now the computer won't boot in normal mood. I get the blue screen saying something about a driver and a stack buffer that I got when I first installed the new RAM.

I used system restore to get rid of the updates (windows installer wouldn't run in safe mode) but it still won't boot in normal mode. I removed the CMOS battery for 10 minutes and still no luck.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## jewhoo

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Will it boot properly with the old RAM or with one stick of the new RAM?


----------



## jewhoo

It booted properly 4-5 times with both new sticks in, I haven't tried putting the old ones back in or removing one new stick. Will give it a go, thanks


----------



## jewhoo

Ok, removing one stick allows it to boot up no problems (apart from there not being enough RAM to run smoothly).

Adding the second one back in takes me back to the blue screen. I haven't tried removing the CMOS battery again though


----------



## jewhoo

And now with only one stick it won't boot up


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Memtest86+ burn ISO image to disk boot with newly burn disk. Run 7 passes with new ram (one at a time) if you get errors you have bad RAM.


----------



## jewhoo

I don't think the RAM is the problem. I can't get the computer to boot in anything other than safe mode even when the old RAM is put back in.

I've tried removing and reattaching the CMOS battery and that makes no difference.

I still get the blue screen saying that a device has overrun a stack-based buffer (or something like that)


----------



## jewhoo

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

About 2 weeks ago it started working fine. Has been ok ever since. No rhyme or reason!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New RAM, computer won't boot*

Hopefully your good fortune will continue.


----------

